
Ask HN: How do you create? What's your creative process? - minhaz23
What do you guys do to keep your mind sharp and agile? What are you guys creating. Whether amateur or professional what fields and mediums do you dip your feet into and keep maintained?<p>I see a lot of creators around me being from Brooklyn. All over Williamsburg, whether it be musicians, DJs, modern artists, performers, etc. How is their mind different from mine (not strictly scientifically speaking) from a habitual perspective? What habits do you nurture?
======
anton_a
Define "creative process"? Is it a state of mood, when random new ideas come
to mind? Or may be not ideas, but specific problems solutions? Or may be you
refer to a specific activity, like painting?

~~~
minhaz23
Everything from idea to execution.

Whatever you take it to mean really.

How does one sit down and just produce? Across 1 or more mediums?

I see people creating videos, music, merch, social media presence, and pushing
that.

How to get into that mind frame? The one of just create, just deliver, just
ship it, and worry about the criticism later if at all.

I think tech and art can learn a lot from each and hother.

I know these are some unclear half baked questions, but my mind is all over
the place and I'm having a hard time forming good questions, but i hope you
still understand, or have anything to say at all. Thanks!

~~~
anton_a
> i hope you still understand, or have anything to say at all

sure, i can say something, but this will be misleading. If you have open mind
right now, then random advices will lead you to certainty point, that unlikely
to be aligned with your goal. Use the First principle to define your goal,
then build your question upon it, then you may get valuable advice from
someone.

~~~
minhaz23
my end goal is to just be more informed and aware of others perspectives and
processes. so anything you can and do say wouldnt harm that end goal.

please do share whatever you have to share

thanks again

